# Texas Tortoise



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2010)

A while back I showed a picture of a little female Texas tortoise that was lost and found. I couldn't find her owner and have decided to keep her. She was hibernating when I posted a picture of her, so I couldn't finesse the picture too much. But she's awake now. There was some discussion about whether or not she is an intergrade desert/Texas. So here are a couple pictures of her. Is she a Texas?







I put in a young captive bred male desert tortoise with her so you can see the difference. She's on the left.






And this is her beautiful face:


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 8, 2010)

She is a hybrid between a Desert and a Texas tortoise Yvonne. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, I totally believe you, however, in the interest of my education, what do you see that tells you that?


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 8, 2010)

The shape (more flat than domed) and color (not brown with yellow centers to the scutes) of her carapace. The shape of her plastron, The shape and color of her head (looks desert like).
I'll post pictures of a large female Texas tortoise tomorrow. 

Danny


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, she is beautiful. I want to a adopt a hatchling to small DT like this one. Very nice shell.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 8, 2010)

I think the most striking aspect of it is the coloring, very dark, very nice.


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 9, 2010)

Here you go Yvonne 


























Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 9, 2010)

Aw-w-w-w! a one armed tortoise. Dog chew?

I'm sorry, but other than the color, I don't see any difference. You just have such a keen sense of detail and I've yet to accomplish that feat.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 9, 2010)

Are their shells always that shiny?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 9, 2010)

No, its just wet. As were mine in the picture too.


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 9, 2010)

It is in the details and the plastron is the biggie, being light colored like a Desert tortoise on your female and brown with the light areas on the original part of the scute on this female. 
The head is also different as are the heels of the back feet. On desert tortoises the heel scales flare out to walk on sand and gravel. On Texas tortoises they don't have the large flared heel scales. Your female does have the flared heel scales.
She had a broken leg (they didn't know how it happened) that became infected (it was a compound fracture). It had to be amputated.

Danny


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe this will be helpful for you. I can post pics of my three if that would be helpful.


http://www.tortoise.org/archives/gophdiff.html


Here's a pic of my male.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi...How big do Texas tortoises get? Are they allowed to be sold out of the state? 
Patsy


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 12, 2010)

They aren't allowed to be sold at all (at least in California.) You can only adopt them.


----------

